# potassium alternatives



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

A couple of months ago, I noticed that some of my Crypt leaves started to form tiny pinholes in them and from what I've looked up, it looks a lot like a potassium deficiency. I was told that hydroponics shops sells potassium but I don't know if we have any shops like that around here.

Aside from buying it online, which I rarely do, can anyone else give me some suggestions on where I can get some potassium for my 10g as well as how much to dose, etc.? I can't remember where I came across this but I do remember someone saying that you can use a salt substitute which contains potassium chloride but again, I don't know much about this.

Would it be best to just give potassium a try or should I use something like potassium nitrate instead since the nitrate levels in my 10g have been at zero ever since July of last year? I know that zero nitrates are quite common for NPT's but I was told that it's sometimes best to dose with nitrates every now and then.

I am very new to using fertilizers because both of my tanks are NPT's so I'd appreciate any help you can give me.


----------



## isu712 (Feb 8, 2008)

The salt that is potassium chloride is commonly known as muriate of potash. It is found at garden centers and, hence, is used in gardening typically. Some people will use it in their substrate to give them an initial boost.

Otherwise, there are certainly other ways to get potassium. If the problem tank is one of the ones in your signature, you could get some sort of liquid form from your lfs (sometimes a liquid form of KCl). The bottle should have dosing instructions. If your tank is bigger though, your best bet would probably be to get some dry ferts off the internet. Hope this gets you started


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

isu712 said:


> The salt that is potassium chloride is commonly known as muriate of potash. It is found at garden centers and, hence, is used in gardening typically. Some people will use it in their substrate to give them an initial boost.
> 
> Otherwise, there are certainly other ways to get potassium. If the problem tank is one of the ones in your signature, you could get some sort of liquid form from your lfs (sometimes a liquid form of KCl). The bottle should have dosing instructions. If your tank is bigger though, your best bet would probably be to get some dry ferts off the internet. Hope this gets you started


Thank you.  You're right, it is one of the tanks in my signature. I'll try to find a liquid form of it at the LFS' around here. I did try looking for Seachem Potassium but it's no where to be found here.


----------



## isu712 (Feb 8, 2008)

I think Kent makes a product that is a potassium fertilizer, you might have better luck finding that.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Is there a concern about getting it on the internet? For just a few dollars you can have a near-lifetime supply of dry ferts. Figure in the cost of gas spent running between LFS looking for a liquid fert and its pretty darn ecconomical to point & click.


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

I assume that if you are using a El Naturel style tank then you are not doing frequent water changes? If that is the case I would avoid KCl as a potassium choice. The Chloride levels will raise in the tank and can adversely effect plant growth. Now that information is from others and not my personal experience. 

Since your nitrate levels don't exist I would suggest that KNO3 is the better choice for you.


----------



## cfreeman (Mar 19, 2008)

I have seen some people on these forums mention using "stump remover", commonly sold at do it yourself or hardware stores for their potassium source. The ingredient in these products is potassium nitrate. Also you may be able to find this at some drugstores, sold as saltpeter. This will help you find a potassium source without going the mail order route.


----------

